
Can I use SAFE note to raise money from multiple investors? - mistergiri
I&#x27;m planning to raise $3 million using YC SAFE note. But I&#x27;m planning to bring 3 different investors instead of 1. Can I go for 3 different investors using SAFE note?
======
siegel
Technically, you can raise $3 million using YC SAFEs, sure. And you can raise
from 3 different investors.

Not to be pedantic, but a SAFE is not a "note." It's not debt. That's part of
why startups like them (and many investors do not).

Even though I'm a lawyer, I'm the first to point out what startups can do on
their own. A simple SAFE round can sometimes be done without lawyer
involvement, if you know what you are doing. But $3 million is a serious
amount of money and it's worth getting a lawyer on board for something like
that.

------
smt88
If you want to raise $3M, you need to be able to afford a lawyer. HN isn't a
good place to get legal advice.

